# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Σύνδεση από Χαλάνδρι...

## Ramirez

Καλησπέρα ψάχνω σύνδεση στο Χαλάνδρι #18948, το link κοιτάζει προς Χολαργό οπότε αν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει ένα scan, εφόσον υπάρξει αποτέλεσμα το δοκιμάζουμε...

Thanks to all

----------


## Ramirez

Bump!

----------

